# Subject: Business Database Dubai, Middle East and Asia Countries



## khan.sarah67 (Apr 20, 2009)

I wonder if someone know from where I can get a business database of Dubai, in fact, almost all countries of Middle East and Asia countries. The Database may contain following fields:

Company profile:
Person Name:
Designation:
Email Address:

Optionally
Fax:
Phone:
Website

I would appreciate if any one of you could be of my help.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 20, 2009)

Such databases are usually private. I don't think you'll have any luck getting what you're asking for.


----------



## Smartpal (Apr 20, 2009)

Did you register for this?


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry, i don't think you will find much help here.


----------



## shsh8008 (Apr 22, 2009)

Following website may fulfil almost all of your requirement:
http://www.reachgulfbusiness.com


----------

